
Could a popular food ingredient raise the risk for diabetes and obesity? - kaboro
https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/press-releases/could-a-popular-food-ingredient-raise-the-risk-for-diabetes-and-obesity/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19747123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19747123)

